# Drilling Template Question - Drill Bit Sizes



## ThinAir (May 14, 2019)

I've downloaded the various drilling templates for the builds I'm working on - my question is what are the correct sized drill bits to actually use...

Are we supposed to just eyeball and select the drill bit based on the hole sizes of the template or are there actual guidelines to follow for what drill bit size is best for each hole (i.e. pots, input jack, output jack, DV jack, footswitch, LED...etc...etc...)?

Thanks


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (May 15, 2019)

Howdy. I use one bit for all size needs. An 1/8" to 1/2" step drill bit. Just tap in a mark with a center punch and you just drill down each step until you get where you need to be. It covers everything from 3mm LED's to big boy outtie DC jacks and everything in between.


----------



## temol (May 15, 2019)

Hole sizs I use (metric)

potentiometers - 7mm,
led - 3mm, 5mm
toggle switch - 5mm, 6mm (depends on the type)
DC jack - 8mm, 12mm (depends on the type)
in/out jacks - 9mm, 11mm (depends on the type of jack)
3pdt - 12mm

I start with a 3mm drill bit to make pilot holes, then I switch to step drill bits.
ps. I do not use led bezels, hence 3 and 5mm holes.

T.


----------



## Robert (May 15, 2019)

This is the chart I have beside my drill press.

The 1P8T rotary switches are 3/8" and Taiway toggle switches are 1/4".


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (May 15, 2019)

I forget where I got this - in mm instead of inches.


----------



## ThinAir (May 16, 2019)

Robert said:


> This is the chart I have beside my drill press.
> 
> The 1P8T rotary switches are 3/8" and Taiway toggle switches are 1/4".


This is awesome!! Many thanks!


----------



## zgrav (May 16, 2019)

getting a step-drill bit is a good investment.  punch an indentation for the center of the hole and start drilling until the hole is big enough for what you need it for.


----------



## ThinAir (May 18, 2019)

Great piece of advice about the step drill bits. I picked up a set today from Harbor Freight ($13.99) and drilled out 2 enclosures. I’m very happy with the results and it was very easy to drill a clean hole and keep hole sizes consistent and near perfect matches for my components. Thanks!!!


----------



## ThinAir (May 19, 2019)

The Templates may not have been applied perfectly square, but dang those holes look and fit great.


----------

